# 2WW



## Alisoula (Apr 7, 2010)

Im on day 5 of the 2ww after blastocyst and feel like i'm going crazy. Wish I knew how I should be feeling. Had the odd period pain like twinge on day 2 and 3. Felt a bit sick and light headed yesterday and today feel 'normal' whatever that is. Some say I should have had some spotting if implantation has been succesful, i've had nothing at all. Just the odd minor headached on and off which i'm putting down to getting stressed out and not sleeping well apart from that the only other thing different is that i get the odd hot flussh and then other times im freezing cold. IS this normal, does anyone else feel like this. Had the blastocyst transfer on 08/05/10 and been advised by my clinic not to do my first test until 21/05/10 just take the crinone gel once daily aaaarrrrrggghhhhh


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Hi Ali, 
I'm on day 3 post blast transfer and i feel exactly the same- it drives you nuts and there's so little other than not doing silly things like heavy lifting that we can do..... only 10-30 % of people have implantation bleed so don'y worry about that

My test day is the 25th- and I'm dreading it! I just want to know something has happened this time, 

good luck 

Livity x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi there

I can totally understand your frustration at not knowing what's happening...I always feel the 2ww is the worst part of the whole treatment cycle ! 

The symptoms you describe could well be down to the remains of any drugs from the treatment, especially the HCG trigger injection you had prior to EC. It's basically the same hormone as released from implanted embryo so can cause pg like symptoms (and can stay in your body for up to 14 days)...and then pg symptoms are very similar to AF and PMS symptoms so adds to the confusion. Also, the progesterone support we have during 2ww (in your case Crinone) can also cause all the side effects and symptoms you describe. On top of that, the actual EC and ET procedures can cause some cramping. There really is no way of knowing exactly what's happening.

If you had blastocyst transfer on 8 May then you're 5dp5dt today which means your embies would only be 10 days old today. Implantation can happen up until embies are around 12 days old. Only once implantation is complete and there's a good level of HCG hormone released from it/them, will you begin to get any genuine pg symptoms. Most women don't actually start to feel proper pg symptoms until they're around 6 weeks pg....at this stage you wouldn't even be 4 weeks pg. It's only because we know that we actually have embryos inside us that we start to look for signs....but realistically, most women wouldn't even have a clue that an egg had been fertilised, let alone an embryo inside them until they had a missed period (or had done a test).....it's far too early at the moment.

As for implantation bleed, whilst reading posts on this website you may think that the majority of women have implantation bleed and symptoms but actually it's a small minority that do....definitely not all and if you've not had any bleed/spotting it certainly doesn't mean it's not successful.

I appreciate it's easier said than done but please try not to over analyse everything (or nothing as the case may be). Like I say, the progesterone could well be causing any symptoms you're experiencing now. Try and keep yourself as busy as possible to keep from constantly thinking about it and wondering about what's happening because until you test there is no way of knowing for sure what's going on inside !

Have a look at this website as it will help you visualise what's happening...

http://www.visembryo.com/baby/1.html

Good luck  
Natasha

/links


----------



## Alisoula (Apr 7, 2010)

hi

i had a 5 day blastocyst transfer on 08/05/10, today is day 6 following that and i have noticed that my discharge has turned to a brwon colour. has anyone else had this or im thinking the worst by expecting af to arrive soon?

alison


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

Replied to your post yesterday.... http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=236614.0

The browny colour discharge could be a bit of residue blood coming away following the EC and/or ET procedures. Brown blood is old "unoxygenated" blood. It could be a little bit of old blood sloughing off the womb lining as it's thickened up with fresh new lining. It could be due to the progesterone support. It may be implantation bleed.

There really is no way of knowing at this early stage. As you're only 6dp5dt today then it's still early days.

Try and stay positive and if you have any concerns then give your clinic a call.

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

hey alisoula i have been havin the same problem well i had a day 3 transfer on the 6th and yesterday i had very slight pink when i wiped that was in the crinone gel that i use so i have been freakin out a bit and thinkin my af is on the way, but the lovely ladies on ova threads have told me that it can happen wiv the gel it can also b grey/black/browny aswell as peachy/pink.
but also could b impalantation aswell so keep    hun 

we will not no for sure untill our otd days so    its a good sign xxx all the best xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Yes, the crinone gel can cause a pinky/peachy colour residue....I've been on crinone a few times (as well as cyclogest and gestone !)

Good luck to you both   

Natasha


----------



## Alisoula (Apr 7, 2010)

hi thanks for that!

Im a complete nervouse reck and am wishimg my life away at the moment as my first test date is not until 21st may. im so tempted to test early but am holding back and doing as im told at the moment. never realised just how stressful this part would be. the not knowing either way is driving me crazy and as there are really no real signs to be looking out for. 

yes im the same as you, taking the crinone gel and last night before i went to be bed i wiped and it was a pink/peach colour, this morning it was back to clear and have just gone to the loo a short while ago and its now brown.

oh well i will try and stay calm until something else happens, but i always think the worst so am naturally thinking that af is about to arrive


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

im totally the same as u hun, but the         r out in force stay away from the sticks lol
i test on the 20th but im really scared about that   
i have been brakin down the last couple of days as i have had pains, twinges ect but im just wishin it has worked. my poor dp has been gettin my mood swings which i feel so bad for but i just cant help it.
i have also been feelin so hungry all the time which is real random but hey ho 
              and            for us both hun xx let us know how u go xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Definitely stay away from those peesticks          

Personally I see no point in testing early....why not enjoy being PUPO for as long as possible and fingers crossed you'll get that BFP on OTD    Why add unnecessary anxiety of early testing to an already stressful 2 weeks....and would you even believe the result if you did test early ??

The HCG trigger injection can stay in your body for up to 14 days so if you test early during that time then it may cause a false positive.......and getting a negative result early will only show that the HCG injection has left your body.

6dp5dt and 8dp3dt both mean your embies would only be 11 days old and implantation can happen up until they're around 12 days old...and then there needs to be a good level of HCG hormone released from those embies for a peestick to detect.

Sooooooooo.....step away from those peesticks.....hide them away from temptation.

Keeping thinking lots of positive thoughts....PMA all the way....and fingers crossed for testing next week.....

Good luck     
Natasha


----------



## Alisoula (Apr 7, 2010)

ok i have hidden the peesticks to resist temptation and everything you're saying makes complete sense so i will continue to do as im told   

havent been feeling any more hungry but im constantly thirsty beyond belief, ive never drunk so much water. ive also has this constant feeling of being really tired every day to the extent that im sleeping (when i can) really heavy. i dont know if thats causing me to have a headache most days or not?

     and       for both of us next week!

you let me know how you get on too! xxxxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

The progesterone support can cause all sorts of side effects and symptoms, including those you're describing...here's just a few of them...

headache 
breast tenderness or pain 
upset stomach and/or vomiting 
diarrhea and/or constipation
bloatedness
windiness
urinary problems eg frequent peeing
tiredness 
muscle, joint, or bone pain 
mood swings/irritability/excessive worrying 
sneezing/coughing/runny nose 
vaginal discharge/increase in cervical mucus
PMS like symptoms


Whilst it is good to drink plenty of water, around 2 litres a day, don't overdo it.  Too little water can cause dehydration and headaches but too much water isn't good either as it dilutes the salts in your blood and cause dizziness and nausea.....so try not to drink more than around 4 litres maximum a day....and don't forget that other drinks and some fruits/vegebles contain water too !

Take care
Natasha


----------



## Lexan (Feb 26, 2009)

Alisoula said:


> hi
> 
> i had a 5 day blastocyst transfer on 08/05/10, today is day 6 following that and i have noticed that my discharge has turned to a brwon colour. has anyone else had this or im thinking the worst by expecting af to arrive soon?
> 
> alison


I'm in a similar position to you, had a Day 5 transfer on 10/5, today light brown discharge and AF pain after peeing. Don't know if AF is on her way as I have irregular cycle so i can't tell if she should be here or not. Fingers crossed is a good sign for both of us.


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi Lexusan

If you had ET on 10 May then you're only 4dp5dt today and embies would be 9 days old so it's very very early days for you.  As mentioned in previous posts, the browny spotting could be a number of things, as can the cramping pain when peeing....that pain is probably more down to the number of eggs you had collected as your ovaries will have been swollen and tender, although the progesterone support doesn't help either.  

As you had so many eggs collected then I would ensure you drink around 3 or so litres of water a day which will help flush the drugs out of your system, keep the follicles flushed clear as following EC they will continue to fill with fluid.

With regards when your AF would be due.....you completely discount your natural cycles during IVF anyway so it wouldn't matter whether you had regular or irregular cycles.  In theory you could count EC like ovulation and so AF could arrive 14dpEC but because you're on progesterone support, this can hold back/delay AF (although not always).

Try not to over analyse anything.....although I understand that's easier said than done.  The 2ww is the worst part of the whole treatment, well I think so anyway and I've been through enough of them !

Good luck   
Natasha


----------



## Lexan (Feb 26, 2009)

Thank Minxy
I've been very calm during the 2ww until i see the brown discharge today, as i usually get it when AF is coming.  It's so hard to keep your mind clear when we are are trying to support others and getting information.


----------



## Alisoula (Apr 7, 2010)

OK im 12dp 5dt and really am confused! 6dp 5dt discharge turned to light pink/peach colour and then just before bed noticed a couple of spots of bright red blood. 7dp 5dt and it turned brown and then after removing crinone gel applicator that evening noticed there was dark red blood on the end. 8dp 5dt and just a bit watery brown/peach spotting and then later about an hour after taking the crinone gel went to the loo to wipe and was big brown clots with a couple of small dark red clots too (TMI i know). since then ive been fearing the worst and have convinced myself its not worked so much so i phoned the clinic and they too advised it didnt sound promising but should continue with the crinone until OTD as it could still be the crinone and suggested i shouldnt stick the applicator in too far as i could be catching my cervix and i should up the walking around after taking the crinone to help the body absorb the gel. as of 9dp 5dt to today (11dp 5dt) i have not seen anymore red blood or clots just a few minor small dark brown clots/crumbs which i think could still be the gel as it doesnt look like discharge. has anyone else experienced this and gone on to have a BFP on OTD, i have only 2 days left to wait and the days are really dragging now. am i right to have convinced myself this has worked or is there still a glimmer of hope for me?


----------



## Lexan (Feb 26, 2009)

Keep the faith Hun
I am in the same boat as you only that mine left from spotting to light bleeding.  Since yesterday I have been spotting brown, today I have bleeding, called the clinic and they told me to continue with the pessary and medication am taking and come in Monday OTD for test.  I trying very hard to keep positive but what can we do if its BFN? just have to pick our self up and try again. 

Its not over until the fat lady AF shows her face in my case i dotn know as i never have AF so early..only time will tell.


----------



## Alisoula (Apr 7, 2010)

Yeah you're right, there is nothing we can do about the result so if it is a BFN all we have left to do is pull ourselves together and start over again, all a whole lot easier said than done I know, and Im sounding like im a right tough cookie but im so not, have convinced myself its a BFN so hopefully when I test it wont be so disappointing. Good luck   we get our BFP

xx


----------

